# Seeking Appliance Repair Manual



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I am trying to locate a service manual for a Frigidaire Induction Cooktop. Anyone got any suggestions on where I might either download or purchase such a manual? I'm willing to pay but can't find anywhere to even purchase the manual. It's a FGIC3666 if that impacts the answer. Thanks.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Other than the need for repair, do you like the induction feature? Pros/Cons?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Movingshrub i have some manuals stored in the Centriq app. Just for giggles I attempted to look up the manual there. Nothing came up immediately but they are working on sourcing one. If I can get it I'll send it to you.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> Other than the need for repair, do you like the induction feature? Pros/Cons?


This is our second one. We got a free-bee from a friend who worked at a supply house. It was going to be thrown away due to the age so I snagged it. Our neighborhood has gas service but our house does not. I replaced the traditional electric resistance style cooktop with induction and haven't looked back. It's way faster. It scales up/down quickly. We already had cookware that contained iron so we were good to go. It doesn't burn food onto the glass the same way as the traditional electric and is extremely easy to clean. I haven't ever owned a house with a gas range so I don't have that experience as a reference point to comparison. I would assume it's more expensive than electric and not as easy to fix as gas.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

mowww said:


> @Movingshrub i have some manuals stored in the Centriq app. Just for giggles I attempted to look up the manual there. Nothing came up immediately but they are working on sourcing one. If I can get it I'll send it to you.


Thanks.

I broke the glass. The unit would show as locked whenever I tried to turn it on. I then took the glass off, vacuumed out all the debris, and turned it back on. It shows as locked, then gives me a code of E9. The wiring diagram notes that E9 is "User interface touch system defect. Disconnect the appliance from the mains for 30 sec. If the alarm still occurs after 1 min of operation, replace the user interface. If the error still occurs, replace the UI carrier."

I cut a piece of glass and put it over the user interface, and it turned it back on. It still starts as Locked, but will allow me to disable the lock and run all of the elements. I'm trying to confirm if that locked issue will go away if I install a new piece of main glass.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> Other than the need for repair, do you like the induction feature? Pros/Cons?


I saw your question and decided to give my two cents since I have had just about every kind of stove, and have induction currently. Gas service is not available in my neighborhood. Everything is electric, which kinda sucks when it comes to the furnace and water heater (can't go tankless, and heat pumps just don't heat the air as much as a gas furnace, and I think it used more electricity, than a comparable furnace would use gas).

#1 choice would be gas just because of the simplicity. Turn it on, then turn flame up or down. Instant heat, instant response, and you don't need special cookware. A pain to clean though because of the iron grates. My wife used to throw them in the dishwasher every now and then. You still have to move them and clean under them regularly

#2 is a super close second, and I tell you what, it may bring a pot of water to a boil faster than gas. I make my coffee with a french press, and I can bring 2+ cups of water to a rolling boil in 3 minutes in a small pot. Induction is pretty freaking sweet. Super easy to clean the cook top. Come to think of it, I may even like it better than my old gas stove! I can't think of too many cons really. Maybe being touch controlled instead of knobs like a gas stove is a con. A blind person couldn't use one! Temperature control is great. If you move the pot off the eye, it will beep at you, then turn itself off. It cools off super fast when you're done cooking.

#3 would be a standard smooth glass cooktop

#4 would be your grandma's old heating coil stove.

I'm super bored at work, so I didn't mind typing this out. Gave me something to do for about ten minutes. And after typing it all out, I think I've convinced myself I like induction better! I guess it comes down to the fact that I wouldn't swap my induction cooktop for a gas one, and if I had gas, I probably wouldn't swap it for induction unless it absolutely needed to be replaced for whatever reason.

Sorry to the original poster, I'm not able to help with your issue.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks for the write-up. My wife is eyeing a double-oven (we don't use our current under-oven drawer) and I've been wondering if I should be looking for an induction stovetop to pair with whatever she picks. Sounds like it should really be a strong consideration.


----------

